# Fungus in dormant Bermuda



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

What does this look like to you guys? I've not seen a lot of fungus on dormant Bermuda but this sure looks like it.

I'm located in SC where temps have ranged from 70* during the day to 30's at night and it's been a fairly wet winter so far. Should I spray a fungicide now or just wait it out until Spring?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Can you take a close up? I'm wondering if it is another less cold-tolerant type of grass.


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

Redtwin said:


> Can you take a close up? I'm wondering if it is another less cold-tolerant type of grass.


It's all Tahoma

I was speaking with a golf super who said it looked like Cream Leaf Blight


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I have been getting this for years in my Tifway 419 and I have a few spots of it in my TIfGrand. I don't think it's anything to worry about, come Spring time and a scalp it will all go away and you won't even know it was there. I don't think it is a fungus but just some weird spots in the grass that are amplified by dormancy. It use to freak me out too but I have never seen any negative effects from it.


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

Mightyquinn said:


> I have been getting this for years in my Tifway 419 and I have a few spots of it in my TIfGrand. I don't think it's anything to worry about, come Spring time and a scalp it will all go away and you won't even know it was there. I don't think it is a fungus but just some weird spots in the grass that are amplified by dormancy. It use to freak me out too but I have never seen any negative effects from it.


I didn't notice this last year when the Tahoma was first installed which was the beginning of September but this second winter it seems to be everywhere. Hopefully you're correct in that it's nothing to worry about. I don't mind spraying fungicide but I would hate to waste product if it isn't necessary.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I'm 99% sure it's not fungus and even if it is it's nothing to worry about.


----------

